# Black TT-RS with Aluminum Optic trim (pics!)



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

The aluminum wheels, mirrors, and optic trim certainly flow well together. But, it does look a little "modified" and less classy than other solid colors, IMO...

What do you guys think?

Edit: LOTS more pics!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow, is that up in SF right now? Might have to pop by for a peek.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

iModTTS said:


> Wow, is that up in SF right now? Might have to pop by for a peek.


Are you warming to a TT-RS then?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Yep! With a $10k mark-up.

But back to the thread, no comments on the look?


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Marty said:


> Yep! With a $10k mark-up.


That's ridiculous! I hope other dealers in the SF bay area aren't marking up like that! 
Unfortunately, Nelio in Sacramento also told me they sold one of theirs at some 5-6k over MSRP.

Mind if I ask where you placed your order Marty? I presume you're also in the SF area?


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

You broke the pics...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

neonova6 said:


> That's ridiculous! I hope other dealers in the SF bay area aren't marking up like that!
> Unfortunately, Nelio in Sacramento also told me they sold one of theirs at some 5-6k over MSRP.
> 
> Mind if I ask where you placed your order Marty? I presume you're also in the SF area?


Stevens Creek Audi also told me they sold their first allocation for $5k over MSRP (not sure if I believe them or not). 

I'll send you a PM.


----------



## S5quattro (Jul 27, 2011)

*SICK*

that looks AWESOME


----------



## Carl_TTRS (Sep 12, 2011)

IMHO, the Aluminum Optic Package looks incredible. I feel it helps balance out the mirrors. I don't have it on mine only because I bought an order someone else backed out on. If I had felt liked waiting, absolutely, would've ordered it.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I think it looks great on the black car. It was a chance ordering it sight unseen but I'm very glad I got it on my Sepang Blue. I get lots of comments on that feature of the car, it really accentuates the lines of the front/rear facias. Personally I think it looks good on most of the factory colors although it would lose some of its contrast with Suzuka or Silver.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Contrarian opinion here, but my personal taste is more towards the Darth Vader look for black cars. I.e. The all black look. The contrasting of the aluminum goes much better with blue or white IMO.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

kendoist4162 said:


> Contrarian opinion here, but my personal taste is more towards the Darth Vader look for black cars. I.e. The all black look. The contrasting of the aluminum goes much better with blue or white IMO.


Me too. I originally ordered my car with the Alum Pack. I'm happy I switched. My aftermarket CF mirror housings came yesterday, and hopefully Sunday I can get them on.

Still a great looking car with Alum Pack. That's crap about the mark up. I wouldn't pay that. Good for you, though.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> Me too. I originally ordered my car with the Alum Pack. I'm happy I switched. My aftermarket CF mirror housings came yesterday, and hopefully Sunday I can get them on.
> 
> Still a great looking car with Alum Pack. That's crap about the mark up. I wouldn't pay that. Good for you, though.


How do the aftermarket housings look?


----------



## doktordyper (Aug 24, 2011)

*$*



Marty said:


> Stevens Creek Audi also told me they sold their first allocation for $5k over MSRP (not sure if I believe them or not).
> 
> I'll send you a PM.


hi, there's something inherently wrong with paying over MSRP. if you're in the bay area, see adam levine at livermore audi, he will be fair. i've bought a b6 s4, b7 rs4, and now have ttrs on order w/ him


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Audi TT stoRm trooperS*



kendoist4162 said:


> Contrarian opinion here, but my personal taste is more towards the Darth Vader look for black cars. I.e. The all black look. The contrasting of the aluminum goes much better with blue or white IMO.


This is why I liked the Ibis contrast with the titanium package. Nothing like driving around in your very own Storm Trooper!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Marty said:


> How do the aftermarket housings look?


I think they look pretty good. I will try to get a picture up if I install them on Sunday.


----------

